# Texas N G



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I was blessed being prior service with the 49th (60-68)to assist our guard members as they staged in Brenham before being sent into harms way. Notified Sunday night to be at armory Monday morn they had to quickly notify employers & make personal family plans. The least we could do was to assure they got a great meal and rest. Thanks to all across America pulling together, that did happen. They were the most appreciative, clean spoken young men and women to cross our path. Thanks to the Phoenix Div. and Lone Wolf Battalion and others, we wish them a safe return home.


----------

